# Can you use fake nails more than once?



## xcoco (Jun 18, 2009)

I was always wondering if you could use those fake nails that you buy in drugstores more than once? Like you put them on and after a week you remove them.. can you use it again or do you really have to throw them? :/ Since you can reuse false lashes more than once I was wondering if you could do the same for fake nails haha


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2009)

just like with lashes, as long as you remove all traces of adhesive, you can use them again.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

i used to use those things all the time. techincally you can use it again but i do not think they will stay on as well. when i had ones fall off (lol)  i would glue it back on and it never lasted as long.


----------



## xcoco (Jun 19, 2009)

How do you remove the nail glue? With nailpolish remover?XD


----------

